
BugRex: Fix HTML, CSS and JavaScript Bugs with Live Chat - taivare
http://www.bugrex.com/?utm_source=designernews&utm_medium=designernews&utm_campaign=designernews&utm_source=designernews
======
STRML
Nice project, I submitted the form for kicks.

Just an FYI, uBlock is killing the chat form on the right. I had to disable it
to get the form to show up. I assume this is because of the Olark integration.

A nice way to avoid this would be to set a timeout of a few seconds and, if
that div is still empty, show a message to the effect of "Nothing here? We use
a third-party chat provider that is unfortunately sometimes blocked by ad-
blockers. Please disable your ad-blocker to proceed. We don't serve any ads on
BugRex."

~~~
mrborgen
Oh, thanks for the tip! We'll definitely look into that. :)

------
work-on-828
Is it possible to pay extra for explanations that will help me build a better
mental model of HTML & CSS layout?

Aside from flexbox[1], I've felt for years that the mental model of layout I
gained from reading explanations of the box model, blocks, and inline-blocks
never made sense.

[1] Folks should totally check out
[http://flexboxfroggy.com/](http://flexboxfroggy.com/)

~~~
andreash
how much would you pay for such a thing?

~~~
work-on-828
You know, I don't actually know. I guess once I get a job again, probably
$20-$35?

~~~
andreash
send us an email to bugrex@bonito.no and we'll fix it.

------
petercooper
Yesterday this was called ReactChat and a more amateur looking free chat type
thing. Not a criticism, but it is very interesting to see a service morph like
this in real time :-) I think there is a lot of potential here if done right,
so best of luck.

~~~
mrborgen
Yeah, the ReactHelp.com was our first MVP, but we wanted something a bit
broader, so we got this one up yesterday. Glad you like it.

------
fjaguero
Great initiative. I already got some interesting approaches around a ReactJS
problem.

~~~
mrborgen
Hey, thanks, glad you liked the help you got.

------
jnpatel
Just curious, how many experts do you currently have?

~~~
mrborgen
Hey, we have four.

------
yuvalkarmi
Very cool, Andreas. Best of luck with this.

------
coderKen
Become an expert link leads to 404

~~~
mrborgen
Thanks, it's now fixed!

